# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Pattern maker - Takubomatic PM-7 replacement?

## David47

Hey guys,
I need a replacement for the good ol' faithful takubomatic PM-7 as the mechanism has seized beyond repair. I've seen some floating around in working condition for about $30-$80, (they pop up on a yearly basis apparently) one is right now for sale at $299 on eBay, which is just a bit too expensive for my liking. Could anyone suggest me a similar device in the up to $100 range? Or if anyone has anything similar for sale maybe?

----------


## Don Gilman

> Hey guys,
> I need a replacement for the good ol' faithful takubomatic PM-7 as the mechanism has seized beyond repair. I've seen some floating around in working condition for about $30-$80, (they pop up on a yearly basis apparently) one is right now for sale at $299 on eBay, which is just a bit too expensive for my liking. Could anyone suggest me a similar device in the up to $100 range? Or if anyone has anything similar for sale maybe?


I have a PM 7 in good condition and a Chinese knock off. $150.00 for either. Shipping will be expensive??

----------


## Matthew

I have one in perfect condition...

----------

